# exp tree cliambers/arborists toronto ontario



## gtatree (Jul 15, 2005)

[  *Exp.climber/arborist*


416-828-8733 


GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists with forestry diploma to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas for complete tree services.

Exp Climber/arborist:

• Minimum 3-10 years experience 
• pay rate TOP DOLLAR $30 to $40 per hour* depending on experience/qualifications and talent +Bonus.

Requirements:
valid license in good standing and vehicle • team player .
Assets:
first aid, CPR, WHIMIS • class “A” or “D” license
positive attitude, leadership, reliable and good organizational skills
certified arborist, EUSA, good knowledge of 
arboriculture or forestry graduate

Conditions and Work Area:
full time/part time 2/3/4/5 days work week, Monday to Thursday, 30 to 40 hours per week
Metro Toronto, York regions.

Please e-mail/call to: 
PHONE: 416-267-8777 after 7 pm OR 416-828-TREE (8733) CELL any time.

E-MAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]


 Jr.climber/arborist
GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists with forestry diploma to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas for complete tree services.

Required:
• 0-1 years experience
• Valid DZ license with clear record
• Reliable work history
• EUSA and chain saw certification
• Preference to someone from Toronto(GTA) area.


Wish List:
• First Aid, WHMIS, Certified Arborist

Wage:
• $18-$20/ Hr. depending on qualifications+bonus+commision.

Please send resumes to:[email protected] or [email protected]
416-828-TREE(8733)*


----------



## El cirujano (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi there, Bobby is´nt it? My names Paul, with reference to your advert for exp. arborist/climber, would you be interested in importing an englishman?
I´ve been looking into working in Canada for a quite a while now, but obviously I need a good offer, before i can really contemplate it. 
Just to give you quick idea about myself, Im a 31 yr old arb, trained at merrist wood college, Uk (1996 national diploma), have been activeley involved in arboriculture since 93'. I'm now living and working as freelance arborist in spain.
If you'd be interested in knowing more I'd be happy to send you a detailed C.V.


Paul


----------



## darkstar (Jul 30, 2005)

no no never leave mallorca ...it so perfect there ... dark


----------

